

Grit Trumps Talent - michaelpinto
http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2013/09/30/grit/

======
lutusp
This new psychology fad, "grit", is getting a lot of press, and it should --
it's likely to have some substance behind it.

The old fad, called "Asperger Syndrome", isn't getting much press any more,
especially after it was way overdiagnosed and fell into disrepute -- and out
of the new DSM.

Guess what, boys and girls? Grit, and Asperger Syndrome, describe the same
symptoms and behavior -- a dedicated focus on a few, or only one, interest,
and an indifference to personal relationships when compared to a personal
objective.

All that has changed is that psychologists think "grit" is a good thing, where
they believed Asperger Syndrome was a bad thing, a mental illness.

Conclulsions? Psychologists know which side of the bread the butter is on. And
psychology is not a science.

~~~
michaelpinto
The notion that "if at first you don't succeed, try, try and try again" is
hardly a new psychology fad: In fact it's a very old school approach. Also
that's different than Asperger Syndrome because repeat behavior and other
symptoms aren't exactly the same thing as grit:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grit_(personality_trait)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grit_\(personality_trait\))

~~~
lutusp
> Also that's different than Asperger Syndrome because repeat behavior and
> other symptoms aren't exactly the same thing as grit ...

True, but since both categories are defined only by symptoms, not causes, one
can hardly call it knowledge -- it's anecdote masquerading as knowledge. It
certainly lacks the substance required to either start a movement (grit), or
diagnose tens of thousands of youngsters as mentally ill (Asperger's).

